# HP patcht Network Node Manager



## Newsfeed (9 Februar 2009)

Die Patches schließen mehrere Sicherheitslücken, durch die es aus aus der Ferne möglich sein soll, Code einzuschleusen und auszuführen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

